# Help Identifying This Piece Of Equipment



## Pineapplepalms (Jul 15, 2007)

I saw asplundh using one of these to clear lines offroad and didn't know if anyone knew who made anything like this. Thanks any help is appreciated.
http://www.asplundh.com/row.htm


----------



## Stihl User (Jul 15, 2007)

Here you go;

http://www.jarraff.com/index.html


----------



## Pineapplepalms (Jul 15, 2007)

Where's the bucket?


----------



## clearance (Jul 15, 2007)

Its not a Giraffe, its a boom (just like one on a truck) mounted on a skidder.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 15, 2007)

Timberjack
77 ft. WH Hi-Ranger XT 60/70
with elevator
_Also available on a track vehicle!_

From http://www.kwtruckequipment.com on a search for _timberjack, bucket_


----------



## B-Edwards (Jul 15, 2007)

You guys who haven't seen a Jarraff in operation , should. I ran one for a couple of years doing line work before i became an ISA certified arborist genius. Anyway its unbelievable how much R/W you can do in a day . 10 of those skidders and the best bucket operators cant keep up with one man and a Jarraff.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 15, 2007)

You think girraffe is something check out the skytrim much
better constructed!Me I'm still trying to train monkey's
with bannanas


----------



## clearance (Jul 15, 2007)

They leave stubs and make flush cuts!!! I don't, but at least they don't use spurs, ha, ha, just having fun guys.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jul 15, 2007)

Clearance and Jps are right-it's a skidder bucket. Ran one for about a year and a half with asplundh. It's an ok piece of equipment. Basically they take a timberjack forwarder, take everything off the back and mount a bucket and pony motor. The one i worked with was old, nothing like the one in jps's picture. Had a 50' lr1 bucket-the knuckle tended to hang out over the front a bit too far, had to be careful pushing anything with the blade. Also had four outriggers but the pads were way too small, tended to be a bit tippy if you weren't careful. Also hated the fact that the front axle would oscillate whereas the rear wouldn't-could drive over anything with the front but get to the rear and it would tend to tip plus the fact that it was topheavy made it tricky at times. Had a simple winch off the rear that was handy. Ours was a timberjack and was serviced by lyon's equipment out of little valley.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 15, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> Clearance and Jps are right-it's a skidder bucket. Ran one for about a year and a half with asplundh. It's an ok piece of equipment. Basically they take a timberjack forwarder, take everything off the back and mount a bucket and pony motor. The one i worked with was old, nothing like the one in jps's picture. Had a 50' lr1 bucket-the knuckle tended to hang out over the front a bit too far, had to be careful pushing anything with the blade. Also had four outriggers but the pads were way too small, tended to be a bit tippy if you weren't careful. Also hated the fact that the front axle would oscillate whereas the rear wouldn't-could drive over anything with the front but get to the rear and it would tend to tip plus the fact that it was topheavy made it tricky at times. Had a simple winch off the rear that was handy. Ours was a timberjack and was serviced by lyon's equipment out of little valley.


Yeah when I worked there old school we called them bigfoots but the best were the tracked versions or bombardiers the newer skytrim made by kershaw will osolate better than a giraffe but all those specialized equipment are awesome and yes clearance they do stob and tear trees up but they flat scoot and keep power costs down.


----------



## Sprig (Jul 15, 2007)

Cool stuff, never have seen one of these Jarraff thingies before, don't have 'em around here, but I can see lots of saved time in the hands of a skilled operator but can imagine its pretty brutal on the trees as Clearence stated, I thought this model was interesting > 
http://www.jarraff.com/mod_amphibious.html



Serge


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 15, 2007)

This is really messy, helo triming on YouTube

http://onemansblog.com/2007/04/19/w...ob-power-line-tree-trimming-helicopter-pilot/

The vid clip is ~8 min long and the first 2-3 are very boring, Fast forward through it and you'll be ok.

I'd not mind being ground spotter, but I do not think I would want to be in the bird.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow, and they say spikes are bad for the trees! 


You know, i like blowing a hole down a right-away as much as the next guy, but that has got to make a horrible mess of the trees.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah, so do the flail mowers used for highway work. I like seeing the shredded stubs 8 feet in the air.

In this cases it's the forest for the trees so to speak. This is utility forestry, or veg. control, not arboriculture. Highest production for the lowest overall cost to keep rates down and bonuses up.


----------



## clearance (Jul 15, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Yeah, so do the flail mowers used for highway work. I like seeing the shredded stubs 8 feet in the air.
> 
> In this cases it's the forest for the trees so to speak. This is utility forestry, or veg. control, not arboriculture. Highest production for the lowest overall cost to keep rates down and bonuses up.



Bonuses, what stinking bonuses, oh you mean for the office guys, sorry.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 16, 2007)

clearance said:


> Bonuses, what stinking bonuses, oh you mean for the office guys, sorry.


You mean they have not gave you bonus either you are slow or your boss is stingy!Removals 20 per tree 6 inch breast high 100.00 per span after three and that was fifteen years ago I could trim three spans by noon and that was climbing but some could not trim that in a week!


----------



## Industry (Jul 16, 2007)

clearance said:


> Bonuses, what stinking bonuses, oh you mean for the office guys, sorry.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! I ran a skidder with a 45ft aerial lift for 16mo. It was fun, But only cause the one I had had an operational winch. Stuck, no such thing. Oh, and you thought yours was tippy with 4 outriggers I only had 2!


----------



## Rftreeman (Jul 16, 2007)

I ran a skidder boom for years for Davey, mine only had 2 out riggers also with 62 wh boom, it was pretty tipsy, I almost turned it over on day, had one outrigger off the ground about 3 feet, as for the winch, it pulled me up hills as well as out of holes.

also ran what's called a "Big Foot" it's a flat bed 4wd rear mount bucket truck with really large tires on it, the tires look like monster truck tires.


----------

